# Texturen ohne sichtbaren Übergänge erstellen?



## Memfis (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit kleine Texturen erstellen zu können (32px*32px beispielsweise), die ich dann auf große Flächen anwenden möchte. (In einem Spiel). Dabei möchte ich vermeiden, dass man sieht, wo die Texturen ineinander übergehen, also es soll nahtlos ineinander übergehen.

Würde mir jemand erklären, wie das funktioniert und wie man so etwas erstellen kann?


----------



## smileyml (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

wie so oft fehlen einem die richtigen Worte. In deinem Fall bezeichnet man solche Texturen auch als "seamless". Mit diesem Begriff findet man schnell schon unzählige Texturseiten, auf denen man eben solche kostenlos erhält oder aber auch entsprechende Tutorials.

Hier mal zwei davon:
http://www.photoshoptextures.com/texture-tutorials/seamless-textures.htm
http://www.switchonthecode.com/tutorials/photoshop-tutorial-create-a-seamless-texture-from-a-photo

Grüße Marco


----------

